# help me with ID please (picture)



## vacholino (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello all,

Please help me identify there 3 cichlids. Is it possible to tell if they are hybrids???

http://www.imagebam.com/image/3ec2e19200427

The blue one sometimes get some faded stripes...didnt catch that in the picture though.

regards,

Vacholino


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Green terror, Yellow lab (possible hyrid), Zebra of some sort.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

1. Hemichromis species (Jewel Cichlid)
2. Labidochromis caeruleus
3. Metriaclima callainos or estherae (blue male) or hybrid zebra type, too young to tell.


----------



## vacholino (Jun 14, 2008)

green terror? i dont think so my friend.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

1 Jewel cichlid (lots of types) hard to say which one (or hybrid status or not) without seeing breeding colours.
2 Yellow lab Labidochromis caeruleus (Tank bred at a guess)
3 What we used to call cobalt zebra now Metriaclima estherae I guess.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

24Tropheus said:


> 3 What we used to call cobalt zebra now Metriaclima estherae I guess.


What we used to call cobalt zebra is M. callainos.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

#2 poor quality Yellow Lab, unlikely to get solid yellow body like you would expect

#3 is probably Metriclima callainos "Cobalt Zebra". Since it is solid blue at a young age and shows no eggspots, a young estherae male would unlikely look like that. Cobalts are much more common.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

noki said:


> #2 poor quality Yellow Lab, unlikely to get solid yellow body like you would expect
> 
> #3 is probably Metriclima callainos "Cobalt Zebra". Since it is solid blue at a young age and shows no eggspots, a young estherae male would unlikely look like that. Cobalts are much more common.


 :thumb: spot on both of them.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

"What we used to call cobalt zebra is M. callainos."

Oops yes, not sold here in the UK as that as far as I know. Cobalt Zebra seems to have stuck but its clearly callainos now I look it up thanks. :thumb:

Though later it may show itself non pure as you say.


----------

